# Owner's Manual For Vintage Citizen Chrono.



## seiko follower

I recently purchased a vintage Citizen Chronometer. It has an automatic movement with a crown at 3:00 and buttons at 2:00 and 4:00; it also has another crown at 10:00 to turn the bezel. I can set the time and day/date functions, but I need help with the two buttons at 2:00 and 4:00. This is my first chronometer. These two buttons would control the two small dial functions on the watchface. I need assistance in tracking down an Owner's Manual or a PDF of one; or I could use some help from one of our members to sort out the functions of these two buttons. The caseback looks like this: (I hope it will help to show this)

CITIZEN

WATCH CO.

4-901045 TA

6 1 0 0 0 3 7 4

GN-4-S

67-9119

JAPAN

S S B

Thank you to anyone who can help me out.

Bruce Hobart....seiko follower


----------



## johnbaz

sorry bruce, i can't help, out with the manual, just thought i'd let you know that it's a chronograph, and not a chronometer- though it may keep time to chronometer standards.

regards, john.


----------



## pugster

can you open the back up and tell me the calibre number on the movement bruce?


----------



## seiko follower

pugster said:


> can you open the back up and tell me the calibre number on the movement bruce?


No, I don't have the correct tool...maybe a friendly watchmaker here could remove it and I'll forward you the number.

Thanks, Pugster

Bruce


----------



## johnbaz

the cal number should be stamped on the case back- it'll be one of the codes in his first post- possibly this one, 67-9119

they're not as straight forward as seiko's to id









john


----------



## pugster

yeah i checked those numbers, there aint no ref to them on the citizen caliber list ,i thought maybe a mistake in looking at them, theres 9100,9101,9120,9170,9180,9190 but no 9119


----------



## pugster

calibre is right 67-6119 ,instruction manual seems to be like rocking horse ***** tho ,i post if i find it,leave the back on bruce









*looks to be the same/similar as a 6138 bruce ,top button at 2 should start/stop the counter (the middle hand is the second counter,the bottom small index the min counter and the top small index the hr counter ,the button at 4 should reset all 3 to zero).


----------



## seiko follower

pugster said:


> calibre is right 67-6119 ,instruction manual seems to be like rocking horse ***** tho ,i post if i find it,leave the back on bruce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *looks to be the same/similar as a 6138 bruce ,top button at 2 should start/stop the counter (the middle hand is the second counter,the bottom small index the min counter and the top small index the hr counter ,the button at 4 should reset all 3 to zero).


Hi Pugster: I think all that you just described is correct: the upper small dial keeps track of hours; the lower small dial keeps track of minutes and the large second hand does the seconds...all three of these can be reset to 12:00 by pushing the bottom pusher (at 4:00). The top pusher (2:00) turns these three measurements on and off. Can this watch be wound manually? ALSO, I did track down the movement number. It is 8110A...23 jewels. Hope this makes sense. Let me know what you think. Thank you!

Bruce


----------



## pugster

the original assumption and caseback should be correct bruce (67 9119) ,its this watch here if you have opened the watch up and the calibre says 8010A then that movement has been donated from a seiko 6138here ,note on the seiko its the calibre number you are looking at which is the second number.


----------



## pugster

ignore the bit about the seiko i had some sort of meltdown ,8010 is the case ref not the calibre







,tho the citizen info should be correct.

*right i found the movement hereso everything looks ok (all citizen)

john you were right about citizens,finding info is a bloody nightmare and having several pages of seikos and citizens open at the same time put my small brain into overload


----------

